# What I Came Home to Friday



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

Bad Dog!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

That's a lot of destruction! Also, WOW, he looks a lot like mine!


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

I guess he just decided, hey, I'm going to destroy my crate tray. Sounds good, okay. MORON.

And yes he does! We have handsome boys!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL! Look at that face! :laugh:

I don't think it was him, I blame the cat!


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

He got yelled at for a solid 5 minutes.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

I know that face! almost a "well what do you expect" haha,


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Katos_Mom said:


> He got yelled at for a solid 5 minutes.


I hope you did not, that is setting you up for problems.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> I hope you did not, that is setting you up for problems.


 
Really? I did not ask for you to comment on my yelling at my dog. I was trying to be funny. He did get scolded though. This is what aggravates me about this forum. You get opinions like this when you don't even ask for them.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

That's the face my pup gave me after eating into the wall!!! Argh!!! Amazing how destructive they can be while locked up, lol! Bless their little $"#& hearts, lol


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

:wild:

O.M.G.!! Is that the base of the crate?!! I better not show this to Leo, Destructo-pup, who went through 3 beds (comfortable, too!!!) in the first week. 

Cursing ensued.


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

MamaofLEO said:


> :wild:
> 
> O.M.G.!! Is that the base of the crate?!! I better not show this to Leo, Destructo-pup, who went through 3 beds (comfortable, too!!!) in the first week.
> 
> Cursing ensued.


 
Yeah, that's the tray of the crate....what's left of it. I learned pretty quickly not to buy beds for him. Just a waste.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

He's just showing you how to re-decorate..

I wouldn't even replace it (well unless he potties in there often)...lost that privilege.


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

He has had a total of 2 accidents in the crate, one when he was 8 weeks old and the first night in the crate. The second time, I think he had diarrhea one day and we didn't get home soon enough. I'm afraid if I don't replace the tray, that he will damage the flooring. Better safe than sorry I think.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Xerxes did exactly the same thing with his plastic tray. Glad I'm not the only one who came home to that mess. LOL I had to explain a TON to the guy at Menards about wanting a board that size so he didn't have to lay on the hard spokes of the bottom. They didn't have the right size and they didn't have the right equiptment to cut it. BUT, the thing I like about Menards employee's ( I can only vouch for my local one.) they go out of their way to TRY and help the customer. This guy went and got a hand saw and cut the boards I needed.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

That's a good point. Can you put the crate in some room where the floor is no worry?

I only ever had a blanket eater. No plastic destroyers here. And the new puppy isn't even destructive, he leaves all his bedding intact. But he does continually pee in his crate, so I guess you can't win.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Katos_Mom said:


> Yeah, that's the tray of the crate....what's left of it. I learned pretty quickly not to buy beds for him. Just a waste.


Indeed---we should have known too, after the first destructo moment---we thought he'd be cool....we thought wrong


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

"I don't know, Mom. It just blew up. Weird, huh?" 

Gotta love em!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

"Mom, I swear that there was a monster under my bed"

You would have to be a saint to not scold your pup, even for 5 seconds...eep! Without saying a word they know you are ticked off. It's cool that you can come here and get a dose of humor! 

I've been lucky that mine hasn't torn up his plastic tray. They don't make them very strong at all. Let us know what you find for the bottom. I wonder if tiles would work.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

What? You wanted me to protect the tray and not destroy it?

Fiona destroyed her crate by chewing on the wires and then pulling them so she could get out. That was the last time in the crate. Is it possible to trust him out of the crate? Or is he just as destructive out? Fiona just wanted out and destroyed nothing when left alone.

Fiona destroyed stuffed animals is 5 minutes flat. I started her with a stuffed rabbit in Saturday and it has only lost an eye and nose. I tell her to protect it. It seems to work.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Because this is a public board and may be visited by many people, yes, you do get remarks about the uselessness/counterproductivity of yelling at your dog after the fact. It is to point out to people (and that includes the OP if they didn't know it before) that yelling at your dog when you come home to find a disaster just confirms that they have landed with another irrational human. "Gee she gets mad when she comes home and sees me. What does that mean??" And often dogs will start expecting you to be unhappy when you come home and avoid you.

Back to the photo - I found the photo amusing. "I was bored and decided to redecorate my crate. Nice, eh?"


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ditto ^ 

If you really did not yell at him for 5 minutes, I might have put (just kidding) in parens. 

Yes we all scold our dogs but to yell ata d go for a full 5 minutes hours after the fact is counter productive adn the poster that mentioned that probably thought you were serious (I would have too) and wanted to help you learn.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

middleofnowhere said:


> Because this is a public board and may be visited by many people, yes, you do get remarks about the uselessness/counterproductivity of yelling at your dog after the fact. It is to point out to people (and that includes the OP if they didn't know it before) that yelling at your dog when you come home to find a disaster just confirms that they have landed with another irrational human. "Gee she gets mad when she comes home and sees me. What does that mean??" And often dogs will start expecting you to be unhappy when you come home and avoid you.
> 
> Back to the photo - I found the photo amusing. "I was bored and decided to redecorate my crate. Nice, eh?"



Couldn't have said this any better!!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Fuzzies specialize in innocent looks. 

Jelpy


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Yikes! At least you can say when he puts his mind to something he stays focused until he gets the job done! On the other hand I would be worried that he swallowed some of it, I'm sure I don't have to tell you, 
but keep an eye on him for the next few days.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

I replaced 3 nice crate liners.... he's not getting more I can tell you that lol. Now he gets a towel


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for pushing me away. I appreciate it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Katos_Mom said:


> Yeah, that's the tray of the crate....what's left of it. I learned pretty quickly not to buy beds for him. Just a waste.


I had to replace the tray because of my golden. Yes it looked just like yours...Beds are a no no here too


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Katos Mom, you're going to get every imaginable response on this public forum. Don't let yourself get pushed away just because it's not what you expect or want to hear. You're here with some Major Dog Lovers!

If I came home to that destruction, I would be crazy worried about my dog's intestines, and I wouldn't give half a second's thought to the crate. I lost a very dear senior dog to a *tea towel* last year...A big, strong, beloved dog vs. a simple kitchen towel. Who would ever have imagined?!? 

People here aren't necessarily trying to be judgmental. It's just a collective voice of experience. Sometimes what we think is silly, or shameful, or just plain irritating about our dogs' behavior could actually cost their lives.

Watch your dog closely. Those plastic bits can be fatal if ingested.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm sorry but I had to laugh. Oh my gosh what a mess! But its the look on his face. <What...are you mad at me Mom?> Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

They sell metal trays. You could replace the plastic with metal if you are that worried about the flooring and think he would chew up a second plastic one.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Chewing this hard can point to stress when you are gone. Maybe you can play the radio, leave him with a good Kong etc. And try not to get upset by my response because I am trying to help you.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll admit when I first read your post that said I "yelled at him for 5 minutes" I was taken aback. (I can be VERY sarcastic in person and online - so I always try to read / reread a person's post and get a "feel" for what they are posting).

I was heartened to see people informing you that a) yelling at your dog is counter-productive and b) ingesting those pieces can be fatal and finally c) your dog could potentially be stressed, as you saw by the resulting damage.

I know absolutely nothing about you, so I can't make any comments / judgements, but when people provided their feedback, you appeared to (this is how I saw it and you posted: "thanks for pushing me away. I appreciate it") get defensive and lash out at people. 

You're right, it was a funny moment - but after the chuckles and giggles, it's time to get serious - WHY did your dog do so much damage? Is there an underlying behaviour that is not being addressed? Was / is your dog suffering through separation anxiety and was desperately trying to get out of its crate?

When you post something like that on a public forum with hundreds of people - you WILL get some feedback that you weren't looking for, hadn't anticipated, or hadn't even thought of. 

If this was my very first dog and I posted that picture and people responded to me like they did to you ... I would have been "oh crap" I hadn't thought of that ... didn't think that maybe there are 10 pieces of plastic crate in his stomach, didn't think he might be going through separation anxiety. I would have thanked the people with more experience and wisdom for their comments, likely asked more questions, conduct some research, contact the vet, etc. You pushed certain people away. And then got upsest at them afterwards. 

I hope your dog isn't suffering from all ill effects from his destruction of his plastic tray, and I hope that you can take some of the comments from other people and see them for how they were meant - OMG ... did your dog eat any of it? or OMG - is your dog really stressed?


----------

